

Mathematica's Google Aptitude - gaika
http://mathworld.wolfram.com/news/2004-10-13/google/

======
noonespecial
_21\. In 29 words or fewer, describe what you would strive to accomplish if
you worked at Google Labs._

"The same thing we do every night, Pinky..."

------
andreyf
They gave up on this one?

 _19\. 'Tis known in refined company, that choosing K things out of N can be
done in ways as many as choosing N minus K from N: I pick K, you the
remaining. Find though a cooler bijection, where you show a knack uncanny, of
making your choices contain all K of mine. Oh, for pedantry: let K be no more
than half N._

------
jcl
Number 10 is the one xkcd uses for nerd sniping.

<http://xkcd.com/356/>

